# Đau lưng khi mang thai – Nguyên nhân và cách chữa trị mẹ bầu cần biết



## nhungnguyen (16/7/19)

Đau lưng khi mang thai là biểu hiện thường gặp ở 80% bà bầu. Triệu chứng này xảy ra từ khi thụ thai và có thể kéo dài đến tháng cuối thai kỳ.

*Đau lưng khi mang thai do 7 nguyên nhân chính?*
Theo sự lớn dần của thai nhi, tần suất và mức độ đau vùng thắt lưng và cột sống lưng sẽ càng nghiêm trọng. Điều này khiến các bà bầu ngày càng trở nên nặng nề và mệt mỏi. Tuy nhiên, mức độ đau lưng nặng hay nhẹ, thời gian đau dài hay ngắn ở mỗi thai phụ là khác nhau. Vậy, liệu đã bao giờ các bà bầu tự hỏi tại sao lại bị đau lưng khi mang bầu?
Sau đây là 7 nguyên nhân chính gây ra tình trạng đau lưng khi mang bầu:




_Chứng đau lưng khi mang thai đa số mẹ bầu gặp phải._
​*Đau lưng do thay đổi hormon progesterone trong cơ thể*
Sự thay đổi của nội tiết tố trong thời kỳ mang thai khiến các khớp và dây chằng kết nối vùng lưng dưới và khung xương chậu bị “nhão” đi. Chính sự thay đổi nồng độ 2 hormon estrogen và progesterone tăng cao khiến sự kết nối này bị lỏng lẻo. Từ đó, dẫn đến những cơn đau nhói vùng sống lưng.

*Đau lưng do thiếu canxi*
Đau lưng khi mang thai do thiếu canxi là một trong những nguyên nhân dễ gặp nhất.
Trong giai đoạn thai nghén, thai nhi sẽ hấp thụ canxi từ máu của mẹ bầu. Khi không bổ sung kịp thời, cơ thể bà bầu sẽ tự điều tiết hòa tan canxi từ xương của mẹ vào máu để cung cấp cho thai nhi. Điều này gây nên những triệu chứng thường gặp ở mẹ như đau lưng, tê chân tay, chuột rút. Đấy là cũng chính là một số biểu hiện thiếu canxi ở bà bầu.
Về lâu dài, tình trạng thiếu canxi khi thai nghén sẽ có thể dẫn đến tình trạng bé còi xương ngay từ trong bụng mẹ. Nguy cơ gây ra các dị tật về xương, còi xương bẩm sinh, thấp, lùn,… Bản thân mẹ sẽ bị giảm mật độ xương dẫn đến sự mỏng đi của xương. Kết quả là xương yếu và dễ gãy khi tuổi ngày càng cao, giai đoạn mãn kinh.

*Đau lưng do vị trí thai nhi trong bụng mẹ*
Vị trí thai nhi cũng ảnh hưởng không nhỏ đến vấn đề đau lưng ở mẹ bầu nhất là từ tháng thứ 4 trở đi. Khi vị trí lưng của bé ngược lại lưng của mẹ bầu thì vùng xương lưng của mẹ sẽ bị gây sức ép. Thai nhi càng lớn thì lực chèn ép này càng mạnh khiến mức độ đau lưng của mẹ tăng.
Do trọng lượng của bé, lưng mẹ bắt buộc phải cong về phía trước. Trong khi đó, mẹ thường cố gắng gồng người về phía sau để giữ cho cơ thể thẳng đứng. Chính điều này làm cho phần dưới lưng bị kéo nặng dẫn đến tình trạng đau lưng không thể tránh khỏi. Thường thì những cơn đau lưng sẽ tấn công mạnh mẽ, dữ dội hơn vào cuối ngày. Bởi vì cơ thể mẹ mệt mỏi sau 1 ngày hoạt động, đặc biệt là trong những tháng cuối thai kì.

*Đau lưng do các cơ vùng bụng bị yếu đi*
Trước khi có thai, các cơ vùng bụng có tác dụng chịu sức ép từ cơ thể ngay cả trong tư thế nằm sấp. Chúng co giãn một cách linh hoạt, tính đàn hồi cao. Nhưng trong giai đoạn mang thai, sự phát triển của thai nhi trọng bụng mẹ. Các cơ bụng trở nên yếu đi, bị giãn ra, chèn ép gây đau lưng ở bà bầu.
Ngoài ra, tử cung mở to cũng khiến các dây thần kinh, mạch máu ở phần lưng bị chèn ép khiến bà bầu đau lưng.

*Do tâm lý căng thẳng*
Theo các chuyên gia cho biết, những căng thẳng trong cảm xúc có thể gây ra tình trạng đau lưng khi mang thai. Nó gián tiếp làm căng vùng cơ lưng.






_Đau lưng khi mang thai do căng thẳng._
​Các mẹ bầu thường vui mừng khi biết mình mang thai. Nhưng trong suốt thai kỳ, sự thay đổi hormon, chế độ sinh hoạt, cuộc sống khiến mẹ không tránh khỏi những lo lắng. Các biểu hiện như: sợ hãi kèm mệt mỏi, khó chịu, cáu gắt… Các cơn đau lưng nhẹ cũng có thể gia tăng và nặng hơn.

*Tư thế đứng, ngồi cũng có thể gây đau lưng*
Các bà bầu thường ưa chuộng cách ngồi bệt chống 2 tay về phía sau. Cách ngồi này giúp mẹ bầu giữ cân bằng trọng lượng cơ thể và không chèn ép vào bụng bầu. Tuy nhiên, khi ngồi theo tư thế này, vùng lưng phía dưới của bà bầu sẽ bị đặt trong tình thế căng thẳng. Vùng gần thắt lưng chịu sự dè ép nâng đỡ cơ thể bà bầu dẫn đến đau lưng vì quá sức. Bên cạnh đó, các hoạt động như: đi, đứng, nằm, vận động, nhấc đồ vật không đúng cách cũng khiến bà bầu bị đau lưng.

*Tăng cân trong khi mang thai*
Trong tháng đầu của thai kỳ, hầu như các mẹ bầu chưa nhận ra là mình tăng cân. Bước sang tháng thứ 2, mẹ sẽ cảm nhận được sự thay đổi trong cơ thể mình bao gồm cả cân nặng. Khi mang bầu, các mẹ tăng cân là điều hiển nhiên. Mức độ cân nặng tăng giữa các bà mẹ là khác nhau thường dao động 5-20kg.
Chính sự gia tăng trọng lượng cơ thể này, tạo ra sức ép cho vùng lưng. Phần cột sống dọc lưng phải chống đỡ nặng hơn, dẫn đến tình trạng đau mỏi lưng khi mang thai.

*Các kiểu đau mỏi lưng khi mang thai*
Vùng nối xương chậu và cột sống là những nơi thường xuyên xảy ra triệu chứng đau lưng khi mang thai. Các chuyên gia dinh dưỡng cho rằng, có hai kiểu đau lưng khi mang bầu mà chị em thường phải chịu đựng.






_Đau thắt lưng, vùng xương chậu khi mang thai._
​*Đau thắt lưng*
Đa số mẹ bầu thường đau nhất tại cột sống trên xương cùng, phần hông lưng dưới. Nếu trước khi có bầu mà bị đau phần này hoặc phần eo thì khi mang bầu họ sẽ bị đau nặng hơn.
Vị trí các đốt xương sống ngang thắt lưng xuất hiện cơn đau rõ rệt ở mẹ bầu. Khi mang thai, bà bầu bị thay đổi trọng tâm của cơ thể. Các mẹ có xu hướng ngửa nhẹ ra sau để tránh cảm giác ngã về phái trước dẫn đến đè nặng vào phần hông lưng. Đau thắt lưng khi mang thai tăng khi thai nhi lớn hoặc trường hợp ngồi hay đứng quá lâu.

*Đau xương chậu*
Kiểu đau vùng xương chậu phổ biến ở bà bầu. Mang thai những lần sau khả năng bị sẽ cao hơn nếu mẹ mang thai lần đầu đã bị đau. Các mẹ sẽ cảm thấy đau mỏi ở sâu trong mông, lan xuống vùng sau đùi.
Đặc biệt, cơn đau sẽ lan tỏa, nặng hơn khu di chuyển, leo cầu thang… Một số mẹ sau sinh vẫn còn biểu hiện đau.

*Các giai đoạn thường xuất hiện cơn đau lưng khi mang bầu*
Đau lưng khi mang thai có thể xuất hiện từ khi mới thụ thai, tuần đầu, tháng đầu, tháng thứ 2 hay cho tới tháng cuối. Mức độ đâu từng giai đoạn và với các bà bầu là khác nhau . Các mẹ hãy chú ý các thời điểm thường xuất hiện cơn đau lưng sau.

*Đau lưng khi mới mang thai tuần đầu*
Đau lưng khi mới mang thai diễn ra với mức độ nhẹ nhàng. Lúc này mẹ mới bắt đầu những thay đổi trong cơ thể về nội tiết tố và thể trạng so với bình thường. Dây chằng liên kết giãn dần ra, các khớp lỏng lẻo hơn để chuẩn bị thích nghi với sự phát triển to lên của tử cung. Bà bầu sẽ cảm thấy đau thắt lưng với các biểu hiện cơn đau nhức, mỏi dọc sống lưng.






_Đau lưng khi mới mang thai._
​Nhiều chị em lơ là nghĩ là mình bị đau lưng do thời tiết, mệt mỏi. Do đó, khi cảm thấy đau liên tục như vậy phụ nữ nên kiểm tra bởi có thể mình đã mang thai.

*Đau lưng khi mang thai 3 tháng đầu*
Trong 3 tháng đầu cơn đau lưng bắt đầu rõ rệt dần sau tháng mang thai đầu tiên. Thế nhưng mẹ bầu đừng quá lo lắng mà khiến lưng đau nặng hơn. Việc tử cung và bụng của mẹ to dần lên là điều tất yếu khi mang bầu. Điều này gây áp lực lên vùng cột sống gây tình trạng đau lưng. Mẹ sẽ dần cảm thấy được rõ hơn các thay đổi trong cơ thể. Do đó, các mẹ nên bắt đầu thích nghi dần với việc thai nhi ngày lớn lên trong bụng mẹ. Mang thai tháng thứ 4 trở đi, con đau sẽ gây ảnh hưởng nhiều đến sinh hoạt của mẹ hơn.

*Đau lưng khi mang thai tháng cuối*
Trong giai đoạn cuối thai kỳ, tử cung thường có trọng lượng tới 6000g. Cùng với đó, kích thước tử cung lớn, trọng lượng của mẹ bầu cũng tăng nhiều. Các khớp và dây chằng liên kết lỏng lẻo khiến chức năng nâng đỡ của hệ xương bị giảm sút. Trọng tâm cơ thể mẹ dồn về phía trức. Lúc này, lưng phải chịu áp lực cân bằng lại toàn bộ cơ thể nên dễ dẫn tới tình trạng đau lưng khi mang thai tháng cuối.
Tình trạng đau lưng khi mang thai ở phụ nữ sẽ giảm cho đến khi sinh em bé.

*Làm thế nào để giảm đau lưng khi mang thai?*




_Cách hạn chế chứng đau lưng khi mang thai._
​a. Nói không với giày dép cao gót.
b. Hạn chế gập người, chúi người về phía trước hay ngồi men lên thành ghế.
c. Luyện tập các bài tập nhẹ nhàng, tốt cho lưng để giảm bớt cảm giác đau lưng khi mang thai.
d. Khi nằm, nên dùng gối không quá cứng hay quá mềm để nâng đỡ bụng. Lúc ngồi dậy ở tư thế nằm, nên trở người sang hẳn một bên rồi từ từ ngồi dậy ở tư thế nghiêng.
e. Bổ sung canxi cho bà bầu để hạn chế đau lưng khi mang thai
Chế độ ăn uống đủ chất, bổ sung đủ vitamin và canxi trong suốt thai kỳ giúp mẹ giảm rõ rệt tình trạng đau lưng khó chịu. Nhu cầu canxi tặng dần trong giai đoạn mang thai. Giai đoạn cuối thai kỳ và giai đoạn cho con bú và tăng lên rất cao đến 1500mg canxi nguyên tố.


----------



## lethithuha111296 (17/7/19)

Để hạn chế đau lưng theo mình mẹ nên bổ sung nhiều thực phẩm giàu canxi và nên bổ sung thêm canxi dạng TPCN nữa ạ.


----------



## Lưu Phương (17/7/19)

Bài viêts rất hay ạ. Ngoài ra, bạn cần lưu ý bổ sung canxi sau sinh rất quan trọng cho cả mẹ và bé nha


----------



## phuonglan (17/7/19)

Cảm ơn bạn đã chia sẻ. Để hạn chế đau lưng, ngoài viên uống bổ sung canxi, mẹ bầu có thể ăn những thực phẩm giàu canxi như tôm, cua, chuối, nho, đậu phụ, rau xanh,...


----------

